# Wrench Force Shock Pump?



## Twister (Feb 28, 2006)

I just bought a new Wrench Force shock pump. 

It's good! Really solid and sturdy.

It came packaged with what appears to be a ball inflation needle, and a little aluminum fixture with a tiny o-ring on it. 

Can anyone tell me what these are for?

Thanks in advance!

Twister


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Edit: Duh

Not sure what the little aluminum fittings might be. Got a link to a picture?


----------



## IRONMAN1518 (Jul 19, 2008)

Ball inflation needle is for like soccer, basketball, etc.
The little fitting is used on certain forks, I had a Cannondale Lefty that needed that fitting, years ago. Good luck with that! The wrenchforce pump is what I use, works great!


----------



## Twister (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks you guys. I'll stash them in a corner of my tool box and forget I have them until after I buy a new one when I need one a couple years from now.

Which is what I always do with stuff like this.

Just used the pump on my RP2. I like it. 

A bit pricy, but obviously a quality tool. Excellent modulation with the bleed valve--maybe even too small of increments!


----------



## nepbug (Sep 3, 2004)

The ball inflation needle was used on some older forks, pre-2001 SIDs come to mind as a possibility. I don't think you'll use for anything made in this decade.


----------



## MichauxYeti (Nov 10, 2005)

Yep, they're just adapters for forks and shocks that don't use a standard schraeder style valve. I wouldn't try inflating a basketball with a shock pump.....you'll be at it for a while.


----------

